# Women Only



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,
I am fairly new to sailing. I keep trying to find sights where women talk to women. Where our questions which are for another woman seem to get taken over by men. There are so many threads here for men..could we please have one for only women? When I ask a question in a womans forum...I am looking for another woman's answer..opinion. So please gentlemen..allow this to be for women. Thank you


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Jaqueline, this is not really like the ladies room here, but the guys do seem to respect that it's mostly the ladies discussions here. The real dissapointment to me is how little imput the ladies offer in this forum. Which I'm also guilty of.


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you have a specific question or was this a general comment?

My personal experience with this forum has been that, other than some of the off topic areas, threads have been gender neutral, and that questions directed at/for a specific group (cruisers, newbies, females) is generally respected.

Since I'm a newbie to sailing, I'm busy soaking up info that is, mostly, gender neutral, so I contribute and lurk on all the threads, not just hersail....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking for some place to go when I have questions that are answered by other women. Everytime I have gone into hersailing and asked a question I thought was directed towards women...the men jump in and sometimes there is sarcasm and sometimes the men get off the subject and it's lost. I prefer when I ask a question that pertains to hygeine, provisioning, cooking, cleaning,... to be answered by another woman. I want the woman's opinion. Guess that seems b....y but I just prefer to get another woman's take on things. Sorry


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Denise,
I figured since it said "hersailnet" it would be for women. Sorry, my mistake


----------



## rayncyn51 (Aug 8, 2008)

Some men provision, clean, run a galley, have long hair... I'd venture to say that there are even men who have feelings about homesickness, career, and other cruising issues. Other than some very specific hygene matters, men may actually have some useful input on certain "typically female" subjects. Conversely, I consider the experience and insight of professional female mariners on matters of navigation, boat handling, and other "typically male" stuff to be extremely helpful. 

Perhaps this is a good time to clarify: Is this an open forum with an emphasis on matters more typically of concern to women, or is this the Girl's Clubhouse, no boys allowed? If the latter, I would propose establishing a similar Men's Lounge, which, of course, would throw the entire evolution of gender/racial/ethnic/religious/sexual preference tolerance back at least 50 years.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I felt the same way Jacque but, again this forum is pretty quiet and the men seem to have more time to read and input on on the forums. That being said, I'd love to see a woman moderator's input on the boards. I really think more women need to make this forum what we would want it to be, but I don't see it happening here yet. I see this time and again in real time with a women's social group I've been trying to organize for 2 yrs now... no input or very little. 

one of my pet peeves, are women that post and apparently (just my sarcasim) have no name or identity of their own, and keep referring to him, he, my hubby etc. Like duh? At least tell us your name! :laugher


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

rayncyn51 said:


> Some men provision, clean, run a galley, have long hair... I'd venture to say that there are even men who have feelings about homesickness, career, and other cruising issues. Other than some very specific hygene matters, men may actually have some useful input on certain "typically female" subjects. Conversely, I consider the experience and insight of professional female mariners on matters of navigation, boat handling, and other "typically male" stuff to be extremely helpful.
> 
> Perhaps this is a good time to clarify: Is this an open forum with an emphasis on matters more typically of concern to women, or is this the Girl's Clubhouse, no boys allowed? If the latter, I would propose establishing a similar Men's Lounge, which, of course, would throw the entire evolution of gender/racial/ethnic/religious/sexual preference tolerance back at least 50 years.


Exactly my thoughts....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Good for you Ray... I prefer my questions answered by women. I find men occasionally to be sarcastic and some make jokes out of female questions. I just want straight female answers..that is why I asked for this thread. You are free to go to the threads where the men give their opinions..I would prefer one for women...I have a husband who feels he is an expert on all subjects..so, if I need a male opinion.. I can ask him. On the other hand, I have no female companions that sail, so hearing another woman's opinion is important to me. I'm not trying to create a problem thread..just one I can get what I need.


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

JacquelineHaden said:


> ..I have a husband who feels he is an expert on all subjects..so, if I need a male opinion.. I can ask him.


:laugher



> On the other hand, I have no female companions that sail, so hearing another woman's opinion is important to me. I'm not trying to create a problem thread..just one I can get what I need.


Give it a shot. I think you can get what you need here.

Never underestimate the positive application of "persuasion" to keep any thread/topic discussion focused.

:batter


----------



## rayncyn51 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jacqueline, 

I completely understand your need. Unsolicited snarky answers show up in most of the threads, and all, in my opinion, are disrespectful. Weeding idiots out of our lives requires constant villigance and assertiveness. My point is that applying labels, however well intended, in the end only feeds prejudice and limits knowledge.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

I hear you. A while back ago I asked the moderators to post some rules here. I think you will find what you are looking for here. Most of the regular women sailors here will answer any questions you might have. Once in awhile the men will come in but their answers generally stick to the topic at hand.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

I think we had this conversation before (might've been before your time?), and the consensus was that the "her" in "hersailnet" was more about the topics of interest than total exclusion of the men, that we'd welcome information whereever it came from and men are welcome IF they're respectful and on-topic. And that even if the thread title is tempting (like sailing braless) that we expect those rules to be followed. I second what Melrna said, I think this is a pretty good community.


----------



## yawler (Jun 8, 2006)

Was there a question Jacque? Standing by to see if I can add any insight...


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Good Luck*



rayncyn51 said:


> Jacqueline,
> 
> I completely understand your need. Unsolicited snarky answers show up in most of the threads, and all, in my opinion, are disrespectful.* Weeding idiots out of our lives requires constant villigance and assertiveness.* My point is that applying labels, however well intended, in the end only feeds prejudice and limits knowledge.


Too many idiots around here


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

You might find Women Aboard - THE Network for Women in Boating of interest. My wife subscribes and seems to like the site.

FWIW...

s/v HyLyte


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

also the womens site on seaknots ...lol....and there is a ladies section in cruisers and sailors forums.....


----------

